

Time Magazine: More complicated and difficult to use than Photoshop - dchs
http://gizmodo.com/5560485/time-reinvents-the-ipad-magazine-again
Quote from Craig Mod:
http://twitter.com/craigmod/status/15913325889
======
dchs
Quote is from Craig Mod: <http://twitter.com/craigmod/status/15913325889>

